# نداء عاجل : تركيبة شاور جل مع ربع كريم مرطب (دوف)



## سراج الدين عابد (9 مارس 2010)

أحاول تصنيع سائل استحمام وأريد إضافة الكريم له كتركيبة دوف ( مع ربع كريم مرطب )
سائل الاستحمام هو الشامبو بدون بلسم أو تركيبة الصابون السائل

لكن المشكلة لم أنجح في إضافة الكريم مع المحافظة على الرغوة

و التساؤل الأهم هل يقصد بالكريم هو إضافة نسبة من خلطة كريم أم إضافة نسبة من الكحول الستيلي فقط
و هل أنا بحاجة لإضافة مستحلب

أرجو من أهل الخبرة . . أن يلبوا ندائي ............ للضرورة 

و جزاكم الله عني و عن كل من سيستفيد من هذه التركيبة كل كل الخير عاجله وآجله


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 مارس 2010)

*الرد*



سراج الدين عابد قال:


> أحاول تصنيع سائل استحمام وأريد إضافة الكريم له كتركيبة دوف ( مع ربع كريم مرطب )
> سائل الاستحمام هو الشامبو بدون بلسم أو تركيبة الصابون السائل
> 
> لكن المشكلة لم أنجح في إضافة الكريم مع المحافظة على الرغوة
> ...


 

الاخ سراج السلام عليكم 

انا معرفش التركيبه بتاعتك مكونه من ايه بالضبط 

بس ممكن اقولك ان من المواد المستحلبه والتى تستخدم فى مستحضرات التجميل 

البورق { البوراكس}

سؤال انت تخرجت من اى الجامعات الازهر ام القاهره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

:81: :81: :81:


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (11 مارس 2010)

أخ أحمد شكرا لردك 


أصنع كريمات ممتازة و الحمد لله

و استخدم مستحلب يدعى " توين 80"


ليست هذه مشكلتي 

باختصار " كيف تتم إضافة الكحول السيتلي للشامبو أو الصابون السائل "

و السؤال الآخر " ما معنى عبارة صابون أو سائل استحمام مع ربع كريم مرطب "


......لا أعلم سبب سؤالك عن الجامعة التي تخرجت منها ........

أنا من سوريا ..خريج جامعة دمشق

و حديث العهد في ميدان العمل و التطبيق


----------



## هاجر عماد (26 مارس 2010)

مشكورا


----------



## هاجر عماد (26 مارس 2010)

شكراجزيل


----------



## هاجر عماد (26 مارس 2010)

السلم عليكم نرجومن سيادتكم كيفيتت تصنيع الشاور


----------



## حسان النعيمي (27 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة 
المقصود بالكريم ليس التركيب بحد ذاته 
انما القوا م الكريمي 
يمكن أن تحصل عليه باضافة المواد التالية
الستيل الكول +سيترات المغنيزيوم +بولي اتيلين غليكول 400 
بتسب متساوية 
ويضاف للشامبو فتحصل على قوام كريمي


----------



## احمد هلطم (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ سراج الدين 

سؤالى عن الجامعه كان لسبب ( لعلى اعرفك ) كنت اظن انك من مصر 

تشرفنا اخى الكريم


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (28 مارس 2010)

حسان النعيمي قال:


> الاخ الكريم حسب معلوماتي المتواضعة
> المقصود بالكريم ليس التركيب بحد ذاته
> انما القوا م الكريمي
> يمكن أن تحصل عليه باضافة المواد التالية
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير

كنت أتوقع ذلك أن يكون الكحول السيتيلي هو المقصود بالكريم
لأني جربت خلط تركيبة كريم فعلا بسائل اليدين و مع أنه يعطي نعومة لكن فقدت الرغوة 

السؤال الآن : ما هي مهمة سيترات المغنزيوم ؟
و كيف تتم الإضافة ....؟
هل أحضر سائل الاستحمام كاملا ثم أضيف الكحول السيتيلي (المذاب في حمام مائي ) بالتدريج ...؟
وطبعا في هذه الحالة سائل الاستحمام أيضا يجب أن يكون بنفس درجة الحرارة
أم أضيفه في البداية على التكسابون المذاب بماء ساخن ..؟


لك شكري......


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (28 مارس 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ سراج الدين
> 
> سؤالى عن الجامعه كان لسبب ( لعلى اعرفك ) كنت اظن انك من مصر
> 
> تشرفنا اخى الكريم


 
أهلا وسهلا أخي أحمد 

و أنا أيضا تشرفت بمعرفتك على هذا المنتدى

إن شاء الله كلنا إخوة ( أمة سيدنا محمد عيله أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم )


----------



## waelfay (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز الشامبو بالكريم المرطب هو تماما الشامبو مع بلسم او كونديشنير و يتم ذلك بزيادة نسبة زيت جوز الهند الى الشامبو و ايضا تضاف مادة الريكوات الي خلطة الشامبو اما الاستيل الكحول فيستخدم في صناعة بلسم الشعر و يجب عليك ان تحضر الشامبو و اثناء الخط تضيف زيت جوز الهند " له اسماء تجارية كثيرة منها اللوراميد او الريفوميد او الكمبرلاين " و تضيف ركوات مذاب بماء ساخن الي خلطة الشامبو و بذلك تحصل على شامبو برغوة غنية و ملمس ناعم على الشعر عند الاستحمام.
ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت الطريقة لك و اذا احتجت اي استفسار انا جاهز
القدس عربية


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (28 مارس 2010)

waelfay قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز الشامبو بالكريم المرطب هو تماما الشامبو مع بلسم او كونديشنير و يتم ذلك بزيادة نسبة زيت جوز الهند الى الشامبو و ايضا تضاف مادة الريكوات الي خلطة الشامبو اما الاستيل الكحول فيستخدم في صناعة بلسم الشعر و يجب عليك ان تحضر الشامبو و اثناء الخط تضيف زيت جوز الهند " له اسماء تجارية كثيرة منها اللوراميد او الريفوميد او الكمبرلاين " و تضيف ركوات مذاب بماء ساخن الي خلطة الشامبو و بذلك تحصل على شامبو برغوة غنية و ملمس ناعم على الشعر عند الاستحمام.
> ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت الطريقة لك و اذا احتجت اي استفسار انا جاهز
> القدس عربية


 
مرحبا بك أخي الفاضل
بارك الله بكم و سدد خطاكم
الريكوات هل تقصد بها الديكوارت (أي ماء البلسم)
الهدف الذي أبحث عنه هو سائل استحمام للجسم رغوي وناعم ، هل ينطبق عليه ما سبق

و لو ما فيه إزعاج ممكن المقادير و الطريقة (للشامبو مع كونديشنر أو سائل الاستحمام)
وفقا لأسلوبك السابق فقد استرعى اهتمامي
و شجعتني أطلب منك : بقولك " اذا احتجت اي استفسار انا جاهز"


----------



## sala_4f2000 (1 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (1 مايو 2010)

شمع السيتيل كحول يتم استحلابه برباعى ملح الامونيا وده لبلسم الشعر ويصبح سيرفاكتانت كاتيونى ولا يجب خلطه مع اى سيرفاكتانت انيونى مثل الشامبو ولكن يمكن اضافة من 1% -2% من كريم يصنع كلاتى

يذاب 1 كيلو من شمع الستياريك فى حوالى 5 كيلو شامبو بالتسخين ثم يرفع من على النار بعد تمام الاذابة ويضاف تقريبا 1 كيلو تراى ايثانول امين بالتنقيط مع التقليب حتى يكون الناتج شبه شفاف وعندها نتوقف عن الاضافة ووجدت النسبة تساوى 1:1 
هذا المستحلب هو ما يسمى بكريم المساعد على التصفيف وهو كريم انيونى مستقر مع الشاور والشامبو


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (2 مايو 2010)

لو اى اخ محتاج اى شىء انا تحت امره


----------



## bawayehm (8 أغسطس 2011)

ما هي طريقة تصنيع الشور جل بدون كريم وانما برغوة كثيرة مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## bawayehm (8 أغسطس 2011)

ما هي المادة التي توضع على الشامبو ليصبح مادة شبه صلبة


----------



## salmenhali (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ابو ندي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي عبد القادر علي المعلومات المفيدة ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
ممكن تركيبة الشاور جل برغوة زيادة واقل التكليف وشكرا


----------



## mohamed sigma (17 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك اخي عبد القادر علي المعلومات المفيدة ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## سرطة (27 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اعجبني جدا المنتدى والمواضيع التي يطرحها جميلة ايضا تعلمت عمل كثير من الاشيائء من خلال هذ المنتدى الرائع اود تعلم الكثير من خلال الكيميائيين المتخصصين فانا اعمل في مجال صناعة الصابون واتقن عمل الصابون النابلسي البلدي الاصلي الذي تشتهر به به بلدي نابلس فهو يحتوي على زيت الزيتون البلدي النقي والنهاية تكون صابون صافي البياض وهذا دليل على جودة الزيت المصنوع منه الصابون ايضا اقوم بعمل الصابون الاسود او ما يعرف بالصابون المغربي فهو نفس طريقة الصابون النابلسي لكن هنا نستبدل الصودا الكاوية بالبوتاسا الكاوية مع بعض الاضافات العشبية للصابون او بعض الزيوت ومن اهم هذه الاضافات عجينة الزيتون الاسود البلدي وفوائد هذا الصابون عظيمة في تلميع الجلد وازالة الخلايا الميتة

وشكرا


----------



## سرطة (27 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اعجبني جدا المنتدى والمواضيع التي يطرحها جميلة ايضا تعلمت عمل كثير من الاشيائء من خلال هذ المنتدى الرائع اود تعلم الكثير من خلال الكيميائيين المتخصصين فانا اعمل في مجال صناعة الصابون واتقن عمل الصابون النابلسي البلدي الاصلي الذي تشتهر به به بلدي نابلس فهو يحتوي على زيت الزيتون البلدي النقي والنهاية تكون صابون صافي البياض وهذا دليل على جودة الزيت المصنوع منه الصابون ايضا اقوم بعمل الصابون الاسود او ما يعرف بالصابون المغربي فهو نفس طريقة الصابون النابلسي لكن هنا نستبدل الصودا الكاوية بالبوتاسا الكاوية مع بعض الاضافات العشبية للصابون او بعض الزيوت ومن اهم هذه الاضافات عجينة الزيتون الاسود البلدي وفوائد هذا الصابون عظيمة في تلميع الجلد وازالة الخلايا الميتةوشكرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

اين تركيبة الشاور جيل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eslamibrahem (16 يناير 2015)

مشكور


----------

